# Global Rally - Lickhill - thanks to all



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I know there have been a few thanks on the set-up thread, but I though I would put up a separate thanks post here. Despite the weather we had a good time, it was good to see so many faces to put to names (if you see what I mean), and special thanks to the Rally team who put in loads of work before, during & after the event. 
We probably won't be able to do York, but will hopefully call in at the meet at Gosport next weekend. 

It was also nice to see Nuke & Julie again, and also to meet Isabella - she looked a bit bemused with all the people! :wink: 

Funniest thing was walking back along the riverbank from the town in the pouring rain & seeing all those C&W line dancers in waterproofs & umbrellas - I'm sure it's not like that in Texas!


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Would like to 'nick' a little space in Mikes thread to say thank you to all those who organized the Lickhill Rally and to say honest we don't blame you for the weather -Nuke was that a rain dance you were doing or had to pitched on a ant hill?

It was hubby and my first rally, and it was nice to put faces to people we had only had forum names to up until then.

A friendlier bunch of folks you couldn't wish to meet.

Oh and Mike, agree one of the highlights was the line dancing in the rain show - made me glad I have two left feet!!

Sandy & Graham


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

We enjoyed the rally so thanks to Nuke, Jacquie, Jenny, John and Ken for all their hard work. 
It would be nice to give ''GOD'' free membership to MHF. and let him be 'Weather Co-odinator'' 
Well they say 'the sun always shines on the righteous' 
Is that why it rained. 

Thanks Again.

Roy + Helen.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

royandhelen said:


> Well they say 'the sun always shines on the righteous' Is that why it rained.


There. I knew there had to be an explanation. :lol: :lol:

By the way, it's still raining over me  I must have done something _really_ bad :?

Gerald


----------



## meurig (May 30, 2005)

Hi one and all. Thank you ALL for a fab weekend Lin and I had a great time, OK so we got wet on the outside and also on the inside :roll: but we had a great time. A big THANK YOU.........Cheers John and Lin (meurig) Him with the BLUE bonnet :lol:


----------

